# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një ish shoqe të klasës së 4

## aspira

Jam dukje kerkuar pikerisht inf mbi Xhenisa Xhakonin sepse kam 2 vjet qe mundohem te marr vesh se ne cilin qytet te Italise ndodhet. Nga Durrsi dhe vjen ndonjehere rralle per pushime. Tani ajo eshte 17-18 vjec.
 Do e vleresoja tejet mase ndihmen dhe mirekuptinin tuaj.

----------


## Sherri

Mos ka vlla nje Jonis Xhakonin kjo?
Shpine anej nga Kodra e kane?

----------


## arB.

Sherri mir e ke Se dhe une njoh Jonis Xhakonin ..

----------


## RinorZ

Shqipetare eshte kjo:P:P:P

----------


## E=mc²

Edhe une kam pasur ne klasen e pare nje shoqe qe ka ikur ne drejtim te paditur. Ka qene ezmere me kacurela e gjat ateher 149, emrin Elsa. Ka ndonjeri ndonje informacion do me ndihmonte shum, pasi kam 19 vjet pa e pare. E kisha dhe shoqe banke ndanim muhabetet qe kishim kaluar ne kopesht me njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Erindi

*Pikerisht kerkoj edhe un Me Mbiemer Xhakoni Por Emri i saj eshte Marsida Dmth Marsida Xhakoni Kam Qe ne Klase te Katert Qe Nuk Kam Ndonje Info per Te Dhe Ajo U Largua Drejt Italise Me Duket,E Ka Pasur Shtepine Tek Lagjia Sefere Efendiu Durres Dmth!Ju FLm*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Edhe une kam pasur ne klasen e pare nje shoqe qe ka ikur ne drejtim te paditur. Ka qene ezmere me kacurela e gjat ateher 149, emrin Elsa. Ka ndonjeri ndonje informacion do me ndihmonte shum, pasi kam 19 vjet pa e pare. E kisha dhe shoqe banke ndanim muhabetet qe kishim kaluar ne kopesht me njeri tjetrin.


Mos eshte elsa e forumit mo?Kacurrela i ka floket 149 ka qene atehere tani do jete me e gjate  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje: .

----------


## elsaa

> Mos eshte elsa e forumit mo?Kacurrela i ka floket 149 ka qene atehere tani do jete me e gjate .


ahhaahahha 
BlooD jam rritur vetem 10 cm qe ateher . 

PÆON si e ke pasur emrin ne klase te pare ?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qyre, qyre,

moj elsa,

sa raki ke pas pajt moj

si shivava  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

xhuje une skam paj raki por kam paj ven shpaje .

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Jam dukje kerkuar pikerisht inf mbi Xhenisa Xhakonin sepse kam 2 vjet qe mundohem te marr vesh se ne cilin qytet te Italise ndodhet. Nga Durrsi dhe vjen ndonjehere rralle per pushime. Tani ajo eshte 17-18 vjec.
>  Do e vleresoja tejet mase ndihmen dhe mirekuptinin tuaj.



Mesa duket studion ne gjimnazin shteteror "Michelangelo Grigoletti" ne Pordenone 
 Itali. Via Interna 12, 33170 Pordenone
Fax: 0434362843
 Koordinata gjeografike : 45°58'16.68"N   12°39'44.79"E


Harta Ketu

Mund te kontaktosh me sekretarine e gjimnazit ne : segreteria@liceogrigoletti.it 
por dyshoj se do te te japin informacion. Mundohu ti kerkosh adrese email, ose shiko nqs perdorin nje pattern ne adresat e vete shkolles te tipit _xh.xhakoni@liceogrigoletti.it_

----------


## aspira

Shume faleminderit vella!
 rrofsh me ke zgjdhur shume pune.
 po provoj t'i dergoj shkolles nje email.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te lutem...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [Perla]

> *Pikerisht kerkoj edhe un Me Mbiemer Xhakoni Por Emri i saj eshte Marsida Dmth Marsida Xhakoni Kam Qe ne Klase te Katert Qe Nuk Kam Ndonje Info per Te Dhe Ajo U Largua Drejt Italise Me Duket,E Ka Pasur Shtepine Tek Lagjia Sefere Efendiu Durres Dmth!Ju FLm*


Kerko per te ne FB, kerkova ne emrin e saj dhe rezulton e regjistruar.Mjafton vetem te verifikosh nqs eshte ajo personi qe kerkon.

----------


## Erindi

*Perle Kam Kerkuar Por NUk Eshte Ajo  Thnx Per Ndihmen*

----------

